# Breeding great pyrenees



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a full blooded Great Pyrenees 8 mths old. My question is when I get ready to breed her at about 1 and half to 2 yrs old will she be aggressive to a new dog that I bring in to breed her. How do I handle this? Do I need to take her away from the goats to him or bring him to her?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I just brought home 6 week old Pyrenees puppies. I am thinking of breeding the female so your question is of interest to me. Thanks for asking it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no experience with LGD's but, since their job is to protect the goats I would say she would definitely be hostile to a dog she does not know being around. I think I would take her to the male.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most of the time when you breed, you bring the female to the male.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a breeding pair..... first of all, I would not recommend breeding her until she is at least 2 years old. The larger breeds are jot done growing until they are 2 years. Now, our breeding pair... when Athena is in heat..... she Loves, Loves, Loves Leo and will jump tall buildings to get to him. Any other time, she acts like she wants to kill him...... unless she has pups that are 3+ weeks old, then Papa is welcome for babysitting.


----------

